# Ohberta, Alhio



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

The three from the last project is now two. It's just the singer and me now so we've changed the name and continued on with the remote Alberta/Ohio collaboration.

New song.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is another song. I played everything. Shelley sang the hell out of it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fohbertaalhio%2Four-way


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Woah, really nice work! I love that guitar sound when it first kicks in on Our Way. Thanks for sharing it.

I'm curious, how did you set up that collaboration? I'm assuming via the internet, but how did you go about it?

And what were the nuts and bolts of the production? Do you both have home studios? How much back and forth was there?


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for having a listen.

Yeah, it's all done by trading garageband sessions via google drive. With this and the previous iteration they were working in Garageband and would come up with basis tracks plus the vocals via simple recording interfaces into GB. Upload to google drive and then I download it and import into Logic X where I add my parts and do all the mixing and final effects.

I post rough mixes and we go over tweaks etc. If parts need to be changed they're just done in a garageband session again and then I move them into the main Logic X session.

Shelley has a mic, an interface and a keyboard i think to get into garageband on a mac. I have Logic X and a Focusrite 18i20. I do all my guitars and basses via a rack of effects into an Axe-FX. Do my synths and pianos with a midi controller and the samples in Logic X. The drums are done with the drummer plug-in in Logic/Garageband and tailored to the song.

She did most of the music on the first one via GB and it's synths and drum plug-ins. I did all the music on the second one via my Axe-FX, soft synths and that drum plug-in.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Another new song. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fohbertaalhio%2Fthe-truth-warts-and-all


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

You guys are doing some solid production work here. Congratulations!


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you. We are having fun. I learn a little bit more with each track.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Same here!  Keep posting!


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Another new one. Part of what will be a five song set. We wrote the last chapter first though.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fohbertaalhio%2Fnicodemus-act-v-aftermath


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Who's up for 8 minutes of concept rock on a Sunday morning? I know you're out there, I can hear you breathing.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fohbertaalhio%2Fnicodemus-act-iv-system-crash


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

__
https://soundcloud.com/http%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fohbertaalhio%2Fnicodemus-act-ii-exile


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fohbertaalhio%2Fnicodemus-act-i-transgression

Any feedback is welcomed and appreciated...


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice job syncing up the drummer to the tracks (I'm thinking of System crash and the heavy part, the kick and the guitar are locked in!). Are you just using the "Follow" feature with the Logic drummer, or do you go in with a midi controller and program?


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm using Logic Drummer solely. Sometimes I'll have them follow a track, sometimes I'll retrack my parts to lock in. I will at times convert it to midi and edit it. 

That drummer module is insane.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Feedback left! The vocals on "I" are great! (I am partial to my Cardigans sounds) double fuzz in solo is getting lost in the mix,imo. 
But love it!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## soulrebel (Jan 14, 2014)

exhausted said:


> I'm using Logic Drummer solely. Sometimes I'll have them follow a track, sometimes I'll retrack my parts to lock in. I will at times convert it to midi and edit it.
> 
> That drummer module is insane.


Definitely is! Very powerful aspect to Logic for sure.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Last song of 5 song EP is done.


__
https://soundcloud.com/http%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fohbertaalhio%2Fnicodemus_act_iii_killing_beauty


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

New one finished yesterday. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fohbertaalhio%2Fchasing-shadows


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

New song day.

__
https://soundcloud.com/http%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fohbertaalhio%2Fdeep-within


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Great vocals. Catchy tune. Great work!


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

mister.zed said:


> Great vocals. Catchy tune. Great work!


Thank you for having a listen. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

New song. 

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fohbertaalhio%2Fcandy-clouds


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

First new song in a while


__
https://soundcloud.com/http%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fohbertaalhio%2Fnever-one-to-fall


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Very pretty! Nice work. How did you record/process the acoustic guitar?


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you. My acoustics all have Baggs Anthem SL pickups and I run them through a Venue DI. I don't have a proper quiet space to record with mics. Then in Logic it's EQ to fit the song, compression, and then some short room reverb and some slightly longer hall reverb. I'm not really happy with my acoustic sounds but as I say, I have nowhere good to record.



mister.zed said:


> Very pretty! Nice work. How did you record/process the acoustic guitar?


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Is there a bit of chorus too? I thought I heard some there.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I think it's mostly the chord voicings and the fact the acoustic is doubled for most of the song. No chorus plug-in.



mister.zed said:


> Is there a bit of chorus too? I thought I heard some there.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm listening right now, great job you're doing there guys! I'm following the project on SoundCloud


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

amagras said:


> I'm listening right now, great job you're doing there guys! I'm following the project on SoundCloud


Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## helliott1 (Jul 12, 2015)

That is a very good tune, and the production and arrangement are great too. I aim to get about a quarter that good at some point. Not ready for Logic when I cannot even properly harness GarageBand10. But It's great to hear what can be accomplished with good musicians, creativity and strong technical knowledge. Thanks for sharing


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

helliott1 said:


> That is a very good tune, and the production and arrangement are great too. I aim to get about a quarter that good at some point. Not ready for Logic when I cannot even properly harness GarageBand10. But It's great to hear what can be accomplished with good musicians, creativity and strong technical knowledge. Thanks for sharing


I really appreciate you having a listen. Once you get the hang of Garageband, Logic isn't that bad. A lot of it is the same it's just Garageband has an interface on top that makes things a lot easier to manage.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Haven’t done a new song in a while but just finished one. 

All the SoundCloud links are now dead but it’s all on bandcamp for free.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Had a lol moment...watching the Rush- Time Stands Still doc and surfing, put one the headphones to listen to your tune while still watching the TV. ‘Hey, this has a little Rush vibe, cool’. Then the singer kicks in and I spit and laughed, the first instant I thought you’d recruited Geddy!

So I started over again 

I really liked EVERYTHING about the tune. The mix, the sounds, the melody. Excellent job.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for having a listen. Glad you liked it. 



keto said:


> Had a lol moment...watching the Rush- Time Stands Still doc and surfing, put one the headphones to listen to your tune while still watching the TV. ‘Hey, this has a little Rush vibe, cool’. Then the singer kicks in and I spit and laughed, the first instant I thought you’d recruited Geddy!
> 
> So I started over again
> 
> I really liked EVERYTHING about the tune. The mix, the sounds, the melody. Excellent job.


----------

